# Altolamprologus Calvus and Compressiceps compatibility



## speakerman3 (Nov 14, 2009)

I recently saw pictures of A. Calvus and A. Compressiceps mingling in a tank quite comfortably and thought that I might add some comps to my mix. I have a 6 foot long 135 gallon with Synodontis Petricola, Julidochromis Transcriptus, Altolamprologus Calvus, and a school of small cyprichromis leptosoma coming soon. Filtration is good and there is a lot of rockwork. What I really wonder is whether or not the two Altolamprologus species might hybridize if kept together. If you see other concerns or recommendations for my set up, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

They will happily hybridize, and I wouldn't ever recommend keeping them in the same tank though I have seen other hobbyists do it. If you are ever planning on distributing alto fry (growing out for sale/trade), definitely keep Alto species and variants in separate tanks.


----------



## speakerman3 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks. That was what I was afraid of, but I thought I would check since there are so many nice varieties of each.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

triscuit said:


> They will happily hybridize, and I wouldn't ever recommend keeping them in the same tank though I have seen other hobbyists do it. If you are ever planning on distributing alto fry (growing out for sale/trade), definitely keep Alto species and variants in separate tanks.


Sorry, gonna have to disagree based on personal experience. I put that myth to the test and believe that I have disproved it (at least in my tanks). One caveat: you'll need to provide sufficient numbers of male and females of each species and they will completely ignore each other *even when spawning* (again, this is based on actual personal experience and observation). They will treat each other as indifferently as they would another genus/species. I have also found them very complimentary to each other - almost like having a different species.

If selling fry is your goal, then tricuit's advice is sound: much easier to maintain separate breeding tanks. However, if you just want an interesting variety in a big tank and you like both species - go for it. I highly recommend it. In your 135, you'll want to have at least three males of each species and however many females you would like.

Russ


----------



## speakerman3 (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Russ. Now the question is will I have room for three males and several females of each type of Alt. and my julies, cyps, and synodontis? I could just set up another tank if it gets too tight in the 135.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

I agree with Russ.

It's possible, just like every other species can and usually will cross, but it's uncanny, I have never seen Calvisxcomps. not in 25 years.

(disclaimer, just because I haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't happen, it just means the sassy little buggers wait until I leave the room to fraternise.....)


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

speakerman3 said:


> Thanks Russ. Now the question is will I have room for three males and several females of each type of Alt. and my julies, cyps, and synodontis? I could just set up another tank if it gets too tight in the 135.


12 Altolamps in a 135 should be no problem. You can even back it down to two females of each spices then you'll have ten. The three male rule is a must though! Now many other tank mates will there be?

Aquascape will be your ally too. With some planning, you can set up five or six territory zones that will help spread them out.

Which altos are you interested in?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Ten Tonne Tomahawk said:


> I
> (disclaimer, just because I haven't seen it, doesn't mean it doesn't happen, it just means the sassy little buggers wait until I leave the room to fraternise.....)


You said it! The very reason I hate making bold statements.

I think, given appropriate numbers of each species, they will co exist with no problem (just like they do in the lake). However, in dire circumstances, faced with extinction, (1 male comp and 1 female calvus) life will find a way. Me thinks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm sorry, one clarification: if you want multiple males of one species, you'll need to go with three of them. If you don't care about multiple males, the. You could go with one male of each species and a few females of each too. The interaction of competing males is really fun to watch. Little more harmony with just one male,of each.

If you start with fry, they take forever to grow out. You may want to over stock each species and wait a few years for them to mature and decide later if you need to remove any. With most cichlids, numbers are your friend with defusing aggression.


----------



## T-Royale (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with the three male theory. I had three male calvus bcwp and one female in a 210g. Two of the males 4.5"+ and one 3.5". They all got along well with both large males claiming halfs of the tank allowing the smaller male to float around. The more dominant male on the right side begin spawning with the female. I just recently sold the smaller male and chaos broke loose between the two remaining males. Now the less dominant males just cowers in the corner behind a rock and comes out only at feeding time then retreats back to his rock. I plan to add a trio of calvus and see how things play out.


----------



## speakerman3 (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the A. Comp Goldhead, but the more I think about it and hear from posters here, the more I think that I will just increase my numbers of A. Calvus black and put A. Comps into another tank in the future. That would give me a better chance of seeing some fry from the other fish in my tank make it.

In answer to earlier questions, this is what I have (partially stocked at present) planned for the 135: 1 bushynose pleco, 5 synodontis petricola adults (trimming down from over a dozen), a breeding pair of Julidochromis Transcriptus Bemba, 6-10 A. Calvus black (I have three at present but like the idea of having three males to make things interesting), and a school of Cyprichromis Leptosoma Utinta (starting with a dozen).

I have about 300 pounds of sedimentary rock that is layered upwards and also lined up vertically to provide tall, narrow crevices, but I can easily create a few more distinct territories with gaps and going for more height and less breadth. It is a work in progress but I want things to gel with fish that will grow out in there and enjoy it.

Thanks for all of your feedback.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

A trio of wild Gold Head comps, and a trio of Black calvus in a 6ft long 125 gallon... Male Gold Head bred with the female calvus and killed the male calvus.


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah while I agree that it is possible to keep calvus and comps without crossing in a large tank, I wouldn't suggest it for a novice. I'm sure there is evidence of it working for someone. (there is a guy in the netherlands who breeds trophs in pairs) I wouldn't do it. I've seen calvus/comp crosses so I know it happens.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> A trio of wild Gold Head comps, and a trio of Black calvus in a 6ft long 125 gallon... Male Gold Head bred with the female calvus and killed the male calvus.


Ya, not surprising. The "three male rule" still applies within the genus.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

Fogelhund said:


> A trio of wild Gold Head comps, and a trio of Black calvus in a 6ft long 125 gallon... Male Gold Head bred with the female calvus and killed the male calvus.


Is this an example of the 3 male rule or are you saying no way to the Calvus and Comps in the same tank? Im really wanting to do 3 Ink Fin Calvus and 3 Gold Head Comps in my 75 gallon. They will only be a little over an inch and within 18 months they will be in an 8 foot tank with several more of each... at least that is my plan if you agree that it has a good chance of working. They will be introduced initially with 4 Julidichromis transcriptus and a colony of Multi's. 
Also say they did breed... is it not obvious enough that they have formed a pair? I'm asking because I have no experience with Tangs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fogelhund and triscuit say they will crossbreed, don't mix. Razzo says they won't if you have the right numbers and male:female ratios for each. This is an example of agree to disagree.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

if you have multiple males of each species, there is a high probability that these two species will completely ignore each other even when spawning. Three males of each would be nice.

If you have one trio of calvus (1m/2f) and one trio of comps (1m/2f) then the three male rule has been violated and all bets are off.

If you are starting with young altolamps, the more males the better. Over stocking will help. Give it a try!

Anything can happen, but this has been my repeated experience. I've combined them numerous times and they have never cross bred.


----------

